# can't find a good tackle box...



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

My dad has a tackle box from the 90's, and its sweet. The material is heavy sturdy and thick. idk what it is, but its better than most plastic tool boxes you'll find. It has a good weight to it, basically its some sort of plastic 1 step under metal. 

its pretty simple, just has a top and bottom with no other opening compartments, held by a metal latch. It opens up and it has 3 levels of compartments, which you can pull up and back and a nice roomy bottom. Thats it. I just want that simplicity, but just a little bigger. 

IM looking for the same type of thing, but everywhere i go. They sell crap. Its all just plastic. The same plastic they use to make a freshwater worm kit. Its so weak, thin and bendy. Nothing compared to my dads tackle box. 

And most of them were so unnecessarily big. It had like 5 levels, an opening top with a tray, and 6 side compartments, and it opens and splits in half with 8 more slide outs. i was like omg. what is this a tackle box or a condo for barbie. And still made out of weak pathetic plastic. . . even barbie would want better walls than that. . . 

Any recommended starting points?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Flea Markets and Yard Sales and hopefully you can find one made back in the good old days that meets your needs


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Why not Utility Boxes in a bag/box ?

It leaves the option to mix and match,,, makes things almost as simple as mud when going here or there...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have these three plano tackle boxes and they are rugged and sturdy. The bigger ones are the Plano 6103 models


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

RuddeDogg said:


> I have these three plano tackle boxes and they are rugged and sturdy. The bigger ones are the Plano 6103 models
> View attachment 9518
> View attachment 9519
> View attachment 9520


Looks like rookie boxes, just saying


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

You should check out some Soft Cases! I'm with you on those new plasticly hard cases.. too many flips outs n trays, too bulky and break to easily. 

I've got this one. Holds all my gear + more. When I started fishing salt water I needed some kinda system to protect my gear form the salt and sand.. So I like the individual compartments, got my weights in one, lures in one, and tackle/rigs in another. After I use something I place it into a small waterproof box I keep in the top compartment so the wet tackle doesn't touch any of the dry stuff in the slide out boxes  Before I had a hard case and man... If I accidentally placed one wet hook back with the other hooks they all start rusting >< 

Keep spools in a side pocket, floats in the other. It's also a Horizontal loader which I like more than the Vertical ones. Got easy front access to both my knife and pliers. Nice shoulder strap makes is a hell of a lot easier to carry. All in All I don't think I'd go back to hard cases. This one from Walmart for 40$.. not too bad a deal considering the prices BPS wanted for similar cases >< It also comes in a larger size.. the 370. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Conquer-360-Front-Load-Tackle-Bag/19612037


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup, and the best tackle boxes I have. Even better than the two of these I have........






. I thought that these were great when I bougt them. Wasted my money. Zippers fell apart, and the inside were the trays are cracked and broke.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yup, and the best tackle boxes I have. Even better than the two of these I have........
> View attachment 9521
> . I thought that these were great when I bougt them. Wasted my money. Zippers fell apart, and the inside were the trays are cracked and broke.


I have something similar that allows for my bagged rigs and the need for switching out


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

5 gallon Drywall bucket with top

Waterproof when top is tight unlike Plano

Heavy duty

Lasts for years (Half life 2400 years)

Holds a lot

You can sit on it when things get slow

Doubles as a mini cooler when you put a bag of ice and a few cool ones in it...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

most of the tackle boxes sold today are made of second generation(recycled) plastic and are targeted more for the freshwater fisherman.the bag systems are more for the saltwater guys and the buckets are actually really great on the sand.as you accumilate gear(and you will) the need for tackle systems will vary,i have one of BPS's large bags,came with 5 inserts,this works well for my terminal tray,gotch tray and my cobia lures with room for rain gear,gloves,tools,hooks and some light sinkers.it doubles as my trout bag just by changing trays.now for real tackle box,i use a foot locker from k-mart,converted with brass handles 1x2 reinforced corners and sprayed down with rhino liner for water proofing,this only comes out when i'm pier fishing for king,cobia and the like


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

most pool chemicals come in 3, 5, 10 gallon buckets with screw on lids, they work well.
js


----------



## Brandt (May 21, 2013)

I have a $40 Plano my wife bought me from Wal-Mart last X-Mas. Best one I've ever owned and it's probably my 10th I've owned.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://goo.gl/LMdZG

Plano is 10 of $50 right now.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Garboman said:


> 5 gallon Drywall bucket with top
> 
> Waterproof when top is tight unlike Plano
> 
> ...


Dont forget its great for bailing a wet boat in a pinch.
Not to mention the many other uses it serves at the house when not in use.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ryan Y said:


> Dont forget its great for bailing a wet boat in a pinch.
> Not to mention the many other uses it serves at the house when not in use.


Forgot about Boat fishing Thanks!

It makes a better Jiffy John than a Plano too


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't beat a 5 gallon bucket I found a top for mine that has compartments. Can also strap one of those tool holders from a Home Depot for additional storage. Also my girlfriend got me a Calcutta tackle backpack absolutly love it, great for a spot you need to hike to. That said its still hard not favor my bucket my grandpa gave me 20 some years ago, it'll always have a place on my rack.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

biteon said:


> http://goo.gl/LMdZG
> 
> Plano is 10 of $50 right now.


ha just bought one very similar at Bass Pro today. I wanted the pink and purple but hubby is using too so I settled for the tan and burgandy lol I didnt like the ones in the canvas case. To hard to get the tackle out. I liked this set up better


----------



## ezra_peres (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok I use a portable tool box from home depot, industrial plastic aluminum hinges plenty of compartments and two levels for big and small items and I added some rubber edge tape to make even more water prof when sealed.. not that heavy and sometime I use it as a seat... anyways something to look into My 2 cents....


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I use some of the utility tackle box and put them in a mountain dew duffle bag that was given to me. The zippers in some of the soft sided boxes at walmart are crap. Zippers on the duffle bag have held up for two years and still working fine.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Try the Plano dry storage box. It is plastic but it isn't the thinner flimsy plastic that the utility trays are made out of. This is a large box or at least mine is. Mine is orange, has only one metal latch on the end of it. It has one tray inside to lift out and has a smaller two latch design opening on the top. It has a gasket to help seal out moisture.

I use mine when drum fishing or pin rigging from the pier and it has room to lay 3 or 4 3600 utility trays inside it that I know of. You might even could put 3700 sized trays inside also if you chose to.

I think it costs .....$20-25 is all.


----------



## carini757 (Jun 6, 2013)

This works well for me.
http://shimano.fishing-store.us/shimano-bristol-bay-bags.html.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree with bucket's ---- My truck is dedicated to surf fishing, behind the Drivers seat in the extended cab area - I have 4 Two and a half gallon buckets, one for tying Rigs, one for Gulps, one for Jig heads, one for Assassin's with metal and Glass Minnow's hanging around the rim, I've got a 5 gallon bucket in the back of the truck with holes drilled in the bottom for Lead ---- I've got numerious soft bags and hard tackle boxes in my back room for storing old stuff and my freshwater stuff that I don't use --- I tried everything and my stuff always ended up in buckets so I went to all buckets ---- River


----------

